# LP's Baked Salmon



## LPBeier (Apr 8, 2014)

1 large salmon fillet (with or without skin)
2 lemons
Fresh (minced fine) or dried dill
salt & fresh cracked pepper to taste

Put salmon skin side down (if there is any) on a shallow baking pan.  I like to use parchment paper as a liner but foil or just the pan will do fine.

Zest or grate one lemon and add the zest to the dill; sprinkle over the surface of the fillet.  Use salt and pepper to taste.

Thinly slice the lemons and cover the whole surface of the fillet. 

Bake until opaque and flaky, about 20 - 30 minutes at 350 F depending on thickness.  The parchment and lemon help to keep all moisture and flavour in.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 8, 2014)

Simple is the best and tasty!!

C& P,    I need the Reminder to prepare it this way, although I am sure it's going on the grill.  

I can't wait for grilling weather ( which technically it is) and I can grill some salmon.    If there are leftovers,  I like to make  Salmon Cakes the next day.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 8, 2014)

Whiska, we have done it on the grill as well in a salmon basket.  It is really tasty either way!


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh, that sounds wonderful, LP.  I love salmon.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks, Cheryl.  

It was another of my recipes born out of desperation to get something tasty that doesn't have any of DH's (or my) food intolerances.  We have come to really like simple foods where the additions bring out the natural flavour of the main ingredient. This was the style I learned at school as well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 9, 2014)

Love salmon, thanks, LP!!


----------



## JMediger (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks yummy!  I have lots of salmon in the freezer from the last time Monte went fishing on Lake Michigan and am terrified to cook it!  He was the official fish cooker ... You have inspired me Laurie!


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks JM.  I hope you enjoy it.  I know Monte would be happy you were enjoying his salmon.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 14, 2014)

JMediger said:


> Looks yummy! I have lots of salmon in the freezer from the last time Monte went fishing on Lake Michigan and am terrified to cook it! He was the official fish cooker ... You have inspired me Laurie!


If you want to serve it cold in salad or whatever you could do worse than borrow my families method with salmon. It works for any size from a whole fish to a portion for one. It's a very old technique for cold salmon.

Wrap your salmon in foil of baking parchment with a slice or two od lemon and some dill if available. place in a saucepan/pot which is just big enough for the salmon to fit comfortably but not to get lost in it. Cover with cold water and a lid and bring to the boil, bubble for a few seconds (or a minute for a large whole salmon) then turn off the heat and put at the back of the stove or out of the way where no-one will lift the lid to take a look. Do not remove the saucepan lid. Allow the pan and its water to get  completely cold (if cooking a whole fish this could take all night).

Take the fish out off the cold water and unwrap and find a piece of cold salmon just right to eat.

If cooking a large piece of salmon for a party you could dispense with the paper or foil and in place of the cold water use a (cold) court bouillon. You'll need a fish kettle for a whole salmon - My fishmonger lends me his so ask yours if you need it.

The method works because of the amount of water used and the length of the time it takes to cool.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 14, 2014)

Sounds interesting MadCook.  Will have to try it some time.

I always do a large fillet the the lemon, etc. in the oven so that I can chill it for salads and sandwiches.  I even freeze portions of the cooked salmon (with its lemon slices still on to keep it moist and not freezer burned) for future salmon salad sanwiches (just adding a bit of mayo).


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 16, 2014)

I just pulled some of the cooked salmon out of the freezer (from week before last) to thaw for TB's sandwich tomorrow.  It is as fresh and moist when it thaws as when it is first cooked.  I may have some in a salad for dinner tonight.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 16, 2014)

I used to grill my salmon all the time. I prefer now to bake it in the oven. I think it comes out moister and the fat doesn't cook out as much. I use a pyrex dish and find that when I sprinkle with EVOO the skin sticks terrible. If I don't put anything in the pan it comes right out for me.

I like mine seaoned lighty and baked with plenty of wasabi on the side.
The lemon dill is also a very good and classic pairing.

I think I know what I will be cooking Friday.

On edit: I also like mine cooked medium with a little pinker in the middle.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 18, 2014)

My older son is serving salmon for Easter dinner. I didn't have the heart to tell him that Steve and I don't like salmon, but believe me, we'll eat it and keep quiet. 

He purchased two very large salmon fillets at Costco and he's making a crab cake type stuffing to go between them. He's going to tie the whole thing together with butchers twine, bake it and serve hollandaise sauce over the sliced portions. Bless his heart, it sounds like a very ambitious and expensive undertaking to me!  My easy contributions to the meal will be my special rice pilaf and bacon wrapped fresh asparagus.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 12, 2014)

Any sauce you may suggest per this salmon? I've been requested to make sauce. Thank you in advance.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 12, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> Any sauce you may suggest per this salmon? I've been requested to make sauce. Thank you in advance.



Charlie, an easy hollandaise is good.  I take two egg yolks in a heavy bottomed pot, with 2 tablespoons lemon juice and 1/2 cup cold butter cut into two pieces.  Stir the lemon and yolks together, and on medium heat stir the first piece of butter steadily into the yolks.  When the first piece is melted in, do the same with the second piece and take it off the heat immediately when the second piece is melted and stirred in.  Serve immediately.  This is very much like more difficult methods and doesn't break as easily.  It's from Betty Crocker!


----------



## jabbur (Aug 12, 2015)

LP, I tried your recipe 2 weeks ago and it came out so wonderful!  I have another fillet to cook again this week.  Since DH's heart problems we're trying to eat more fish which is something my mom never cooked a lot of (I only remember having fish sticks or creamed mackerel on toast).  So simple and so good!


----------



## tinlizzie (Aug 18, 2015)

A week or so ago I baked a smaller piece of salmon in the oven.  Really good and easy.  It was a tad too lemony, but my fault -- I should have used less zest with this smaller piece.  Still very good, and good the next day on a mixed greens salad.

I bought this salmon at Publix, where they advertised it as Wild Salmon.  May I ask you salmon lovers out there, which is more healthful - wild caught or farmed, and are we in danger of depleting the wild stock?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 18, 2015)

Wild Caught is better for you, I think the wild salmon are doing fine.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 18, 2015)

Agree with the princess  

This site has an app where you can search for safe and sustainable seafood: http://www.seafoodwatch.org/seafood-recommendations

You can also search on the website or print out a wallet card for your region.


----------



## tinlizzie (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you.  The answer from two reliable sources, and so fast!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 18, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Agree with the princess &#55357;&#56440;
> 
> This site has an app where you can search for safe and sustainable seafood: Seafood Recommendations from the Seafood Watch Program at the Monterey Bay Aquarium
> 
> You can also search on the website or print out a wallet card for your region.


You beat me to it. I use that app and like it.

The answer to how sustainable is wild salmon can be tricky. It probably depends on wild from where and what species.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 18, 2015)

I use that app all the time too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 18, 2015)

tinlizzie said:


> Thank you.  The answer from two reliable sources, and so fast!



You are very welcome.  You know, we are just show-offs.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 18, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You are very welcome.  You know, we are just show-offs.



I know you are, but what am I?!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 19, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I know you are, but what am I?!



B-R-A-T...good thing I like brats!

Have a possible wild salmon and asparagus meal coming up tomorrow.  All this talk of fish has started a yearning.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 20, 2015)

jabbur said:


> LP, I tried your recipe 2 weeks ago and it came out so wonderful!  I have another fillet to cook again this week.  Since DH's heart problems we're trying to eat more fish which is something my mom never cooked a lot of (I only remember having fish sticks or creamed mackerel on toast).  So simple and so good!



Glad you liked it, Jabbur. I do one of these about every 10 days or so as fish is the one thing I seem to be able to tolerate on a regular basis and salmon is the best. One large filet lasts us awhile with a main meal and then a lot of salads and sandwiches!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 27, 2015)

roxanne10 said:


> I like to add butter and garlic. This is a very good way to bake salmon.



Hi Roxanne! My mother used lots of butter when doing her salmon. Unfortunately I have to stay away from dairy and certain fats. The lemon covering the salmon keeps it very moist and flavourful without adding fat.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Sep 29, 2015)

Salmon fat is so good one does not need butter. 
I like the idea of adding dill to cover the salmon
and will try that next time. 

Yes, the wild salmon are doing fine. Last year there
were so many coho returning to the Kalama hatchery
and they were producing so many smolts the state
dumped 100,000 smolts into Riffe Lake where they
will become kokanee. Many other lakes received fish,
too.


----------

